
JavaScript Allongé is free - raganwald
http://braythwayt.com/2013/10/01/javascript-allonge-is-free.html
======
etrinh
Go. Read. This. Book. Now.

This is a must-read for any developer who wants to know Javascript better.
This is the book that taught me everything I know about prototypes, method
decorators, and functional programming in Javascript. Sure, I'd read countless
other Javascript books, but Reg has a way of explaining things in a way that
connected the dots for me. This is probably the only programming book I've re-
read cover to cover a dozen times or more.

I'd also strongly suggest you throw a few bucks Reg's way for the ebook (PDF,
EPUB, MOBI) version of this book. I only know Reg through his writing, but he
sounds like a great guy. The fact that he's releasing this gem for free is
pure madness on his part.

If you couldn't yet tell, highly recommended.

~~~
raganwald
Can I quote you on this?

:-D

~~~
etrinh
Absolutely.

------
soapdog
Hi,

My name is Andre Alves Garzia and I am a Mozilla Rep (a.k.a. Volunteer)
working on Firefox OS awareness. I wrote a quick guide for Firefox OS
development that is also available for Free with a CC license on Leanpub at
[https://leanpub.com/quickguidefirefoxosdevelopment](https://leanpub.com/quickguidefirefoxosdevelopment)

I think your book is really great and I would like to add it as a recommended
reading on the next iteration of my quick guide if that is ok with you.

Thanks very much for the hard work, your book is a wonderful resource!

Cheers

~~~
raganwald
It is very ok with me, I'm flattered!

------
raganwald
Direct link: [https://leanpub.com/javascript-
allonge/read](https://leanpub.com/javascript-allonge/read)

~~~
peterarmstrong
Congrats Reg!

------
pedalpete
I'll be checking out the book now, but I'm wondering how many people are
intrigued by the name rather than turned off by it.

As a Canadian, I should have had some exposure to Allonge, but sadly I do not,
so I didn't know if this is a framework, methodology, etc. etc. Javascript
Allonge is free, but that doesn't tell me what Allonge is. Javascript Allonge
book is free. Ok, what is it going to teach me.

I'm happy to give it a read, and the reviews here are great, just wondering if
you might have more success as an author with less cryptic titles.

Hope I don't come off sounding like an ass.

~~~
GeneralMayhem
It's a coffee pun.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lungo](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lungo)

------
edanm
This is going right on my reading list.

And as always, it's great to see more good free technical books out there, and
it's great to see a fellow HN'er succeeding. Seeing them together is just
amazing.

Serious kudos!

Edit: And while this was obviously not the intent, this absolutely made me go
out and buy the book. Both for the gesture of support (and the actual monetary
support), but also because it's nicer to have this in .mobi format. So as
often happens, karma wins.

------
lxe
At the end of [https://leanpub.com/javascript-allonge/read#leanpub-auto-
val...](https://leanpub.com/javascript-allonge/read#leanpub-auto-values-and-
identity), it states that when you do this:

    
    
      var ouroboros = [];
      ouroboros[0] = ouroboros;
        //=> [ [Circular] ]
    

Examining ouroboros and ouroboros[0] with '===' will show that they are
different.

But isn't that wrong? Comparing a reference of 'ouroboros' to whatever's in
'ouroboros[0]', which happens to be a reference of 'ouroboros' will return
true.

Maybe I'm misinterpreting the statement?

~~~
anonymoushn
It looks like this text is about the section slightly above:

    
    
      [2-1, 2, 2+1] === [1,2,3]
      [1,2,3] === [1, 2, 3]
      [1, 2, 3] === [1, 2, 3]

~~~
ajanuary
Aah, rereading it, it looks like it is. The ouroboros section is an aside
about how confusing combining arrays and references can be.

------
ritchiea
Thanks for this! You are a great writer, I read Coffeescript Ristretto and it
was a big help. I appreciate the rigor you bring to technical writing. I
actually bought Javascript Allonge after reading Coffeescript Ristretto but
it's always great to hear more good information is available for free.

------
homosaur
Reg: Is there a way after reading the book to donate a few bucks in a tip jar?
It's unlikely that I ever purchase this ebook but I would maybe like to toss a
10 spot your way for the value I will extract from this.

~~~
raganwald
Donations to the EFF are always an appropriate way to thank someone for making
their work free:

[https://supporters.eff.org/donate](https://supporters.eff.org/donate)

That being said, a more "personal" thanks can always be made by sending PayPal
directly to reg@braythwayt.com. Thanks either way!

------
alessioalex
I bought the book yesterday and it's definitely worth it. I would buy it again
even if I knew it was free. It's in my top JavaScript books, along with others
like Maintainable JavaScript, Testable JavaScript and Effective JavaScript.

@raganwald I hope you plan to write other JS books as well, you're one of the
most original && intelligent authors out there.

------
pnelson
Thank you. Just this past weekend I came to the realization that, after using
JavaScript on and off for over 10 years, I don't actually _know_ JavaScript.
Not even close. I'm sure I'm not alone. Anyway, I've just skimmed through your
offering and it looks like an entertaining read. This came at a good time.

~~~
orand
JavaScript is the one language developers think they can use without having to
actually learn it. :-)

------
SeanDav
As someone who paid real money for this book, I am not sure how I feel about
this...

~~~
raganwald
Amongst other reasons, I chose to publish the book through LeanPub precisely
so that if anyone every feels like they regret buying the book, there is an
avenue for them to get a no-questions-asked refund. Check the web site for the
specific terms.

You don't have to justify anything to me or anyone else: If you personally
feel uncomfortable, I personally want you to get your money back. You can
always change your mind and buy it again if that's what you want to do.

~~~
SeanDav
That is very kind of you, but my comment was slightly tongue in cheek. I
usually buy books that I read and learn from, even if I can get them for free
from some pirate site.

Your book is excellent and I wouldn't dream of asking for my money back.

------
acjohnson55
Damn, I just paid for this book 3 weeks ago!

But for those who haven't read it, it was money incredibly well spent. I have
a much greater understanding of JavaScript's batshit crazy semantics and FP
techniques. It will make you a better programmer, regardless of whether you
use JS regularly or not. But if you do, I think this book is as close to
capturing the true soul of Javascript as anything I've read. The examples are
very well thought out, and the writing style is a joy to read. And if you like
it as much as I did, I hope you'll kick a few bucks the author's way.

Well done Mr. Braithwaite!

~~~
nnnnni
Hey, at least you supported the author!

------
dlo83
Bought the book a few weeks ago. Have not finished yet, but it's an excellent
read thus far. I knew it was a must-read after hearing Reg's interview on the
Javascript Jabber podcast.

------
arityfn
You werent kiddint when you said this book would someday be offered free on
the javascript jabber podcast. As someone who was waiting for this day,
thanks!!!

~~~
raganwald
If you were waiting for it to be free, then I can say with certainty that I
did it for you.

------
rybosome
This is great news! I haven't read the book yet, had been meaning to pick it
up for some time now. Reg is such a gifted writer; he manages to make a very
effective point, built up organically through relevant examples. I always feel
challenged to learn something, and I really enjoy his writing style - I've
begun writing, and the challenge makes me appreciate his work all the more.

Can't wait to read this!

------
brudgers
I've started reading it this morning, and I find the first part of the book to
be a clear, concise and practical introduction to the mechanics underpinning
functional programming.

Love or hate or indifference for JavaScript aside, this looks like an
excellent _programming_ book. Thanks, Reg.

------
bdfh42
Brilliant book - and was a bargain at its launch price (I know I enjoyed it) -
now fantastic value and everyone with any interest in JavaScript should read
it.

------
joshuacc
This is awesome. I've been a happy reader for quite some time now, and I'm
glad that even more people will be able to read this excellent book!

------
poxrud
Great idea offering the online version free but charging for the convenience
of an ebook file. I wish more authors would do this.

~~~
raganwald
I will probably make the ebook free eventually. I have already offered free
online copies of my combinators and coffeescript books, people like that.

~~~
xauronx
I heard you on a podcast recently and just wanted to say that it was the best,
most entertaining and inspiring podcast I've heard. Don't want to sound like a
fanboy, but you're pretty awesome. Thanks for the book!

~~~
Kiro
Which podcast was it? I want to listen.

~~~
xauronx
[http://javascriptjabber.com/070-jsj-book-club-javascript-
all...](http://javascriptjabber.com/070-jsj-book-club-javascript-allonge-with-
reginald-braithwaite/)

I'm not sure if you'll find it as great as I did, but there it is.

------
Willyfrog
I had it in my whishlist, so now it's bought :D

Thank you for "forcing" me to buy it! ;) Enjoy a nice cup of coffee

------
dmamills
Amazing book. Just picked it up a few weeks ago.

------
cjbprime
Thanks, Reg!

------
eulerphi
A rant about Mozilla, a non-profit FSF company and then corporate sycophantism
for GitHub?

~~~
raganwald
Do you have a question or an opinion to share in more objective terms? I have
difficulty understanding what idea you are trying to convey.

~~~
ne8il
This should be the standard auto-reply to most HN comments (or internet
comments in general).

